

The Rise of Micro Startup Acquisitions - simas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/15/rise-of-micro-startup-acquisitions/

======
bootload
_" Recent news of Pinterest acquiring a two-person startup was probably a head
scratcher for most of you."_

so is the market wising up to buying startups earlier taking earlier cheaper
risks OR founders selling out quicker?

